# DeWalt's new magnetic drill driver tips



## havasu (Apr 8, 2014)

I might have to get me one of these.

http://dewalt.com/flextorq-impact-d...mpact-drill-bits&utm_campaign=4.8.14_FlexTorq


http://emails.dewalt.com/q/ZRiIsd0__9pfaOJAWCtwdZuNZJgK8aP0mX-GKUnJPP6FCTGQZlzffp6Gz


----------



## mustanggarage (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah that looks kind of cool maybe I will get some when I start my deck project


----------



## Riff_Raff (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks like a nice accessory for the driver that essentially came for free with my 20v hammer drill.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 9, 2014)

Riff_Raff said:


> Looks like a nice accessory for the driver that essentially came for free with my 20v hammer drill.



How do you like the 20v? How do the battery charges last?


----------



## Riff_Raff (Apr 9, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> How do you like the 20v? How do the battery charges last?



They love you LONG TIME! 


Superior design too, much easier to remove, replace and store because they don't have that silly stem sticking off of them. They're square.

Seems the hammer drill kit with the impact driver only cost as much as the second battery. Lacking the oomph of the impact driver with the 1/2" socket tip does somewhat limit its versatility, but it does remove lawn mower blades and do other smaller tasks handily. Not sure I would buy it separately, because it has a limited range of use due to the 1/4" shank on the adapters. It's almost a slight duplication of a good drill/driver, however, the impact can be slightly handy on smaller things.

Oh, the new radio is out for the 20v, and you can also get battery adapters that let you charge USB from the battery, which is pretty handy!


----------

